# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Vacation for $1000 in April

## Deal

I need some recommendation for vacations in the 3rd or 4th week of April. My budget is $1000 for all-inclusive or caribbean cruise.For all inclusive I was thinking of Cuba or Mexico. For cruise I would want to explore as many places as possible hopefully grand cayman and bahamas. I am going with my other half. What suggestions do you guys have for places to go and what sites should I be checking? I have not been to a cruise nor an all-inclusive vacation yet. I am looking for 4 to 5 star resort.Ofcourse my dream vacation would be like tokyo, europe, egypt, rainforest, etc. but I doubt I can get that for even $1500.Departure would be from Toronto.

----------


## FR33DDAWG

Have you been looking for a vacation for a long time? Or just can't decide where you want to go or just stay? I can recommend one site to you, I have already gone on vacation with them, and I really liked everything. Check here and find out our selection of boats and sailboats to rent in San Blas Islands. You are willing to rent a boat for your holiday? You will discover on our peer-to-peer boat rental platform a selection of boats with or without captain to enjoy a wonderful holiday with friends and family.   I think this trip is one of the best outdoor activities.

----------

